# Cleaning up Velvet blood off my Antlers. What do you folks use?



## JerseyJays

i would just try soapy water and a scotch brite pad... or a wire brush.. thats what i use on mine..


----------



## P&y only

Yep, leave the chemicals out of this. Good ole soap and water.


----------



## Matt D

I agree on the soap and water, but for me, I would want to leave the little remaining velvet on the rack. If it is dry, it will be fine just cleaning it up a bit. If some of it is still soft, a product called Velvet Tan will work well for it.


----------



## Double S

Thanks for the replies. I will be giving your recommendations a go tomorrow. Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## 1231

How did it turn out?


----------



## Double S

1231 said:


> How did it turn out?


Doing good so far. This is my first Euro I've done myself.I usually pay someone to do it and wait 3 months. Most of the time I just cut the skull off for the antlers. My friend convinced me to Euro this one. I did have one mess up....When I turned it over to clean I heard something crack. It was the front part of the nose. I did use soap and water and scrubbed the antlers down. It's drying now. I'm waiting on my 40 vol hydro Perox and quick white for the bleaching. I like how a Taxi on a Taxi website cut the back out of the skull to clean it out and add bondo and a 1x2 for structural support and so it keeps the skull level and has a place to screw it to the plaque. I like to add a picture window to my plaques but I would like to have a Arrow shaped Plaque and still be able to have a 4x7 picture in it too. I'm just figuring out what arrows head design i want. Cleaning out the ear holes and surrounding tissue was a pain. lol


----------



## lightning6051

lookin good so far. jusy a FYI be careful not to get bleach on the antler. Not the end of the world if you do you will just have to stain or paint those areas . Cant
wait to see it all finished up


----------



## Double S

lightning6051 said:


> lookin good so far. jusy a FYI be careful not to get bleach on the antler. Not the end of the world if you do you will just have to stain or paint those areas . Cant
> wait to see it all finished up


Thanks. I'm still waiting on the bleaching chemicals. I'll make sure to watch out and not get it on the antlers. Thanks for the heads up. :thumb:


----------



## Double S

I was eagerly waiting for the UPS man to show up with my Van ***** Order, Two Boxes. I took the Antler stain and wax box but had to refuse the Larger box with the 40 Vol Hydro Perox and Quick White. Look like a critter had chewed out the box and as he pulled it off the shelf to hand it to me...Liquids dripping all over the place. I refused the one package and called Van ***** immediately. I told them what happened and that I didn't accept the second package and it was on it's way back. She stated that a new order will be shipped out immediately tomorrow morning. I was looking forward to bleaching the skull today. I already had the arrowhead plaque stained and ready for a skull. I do give kudo's to Van ***** for making it right. :thumb:


----------



## Double S

I did some testing last night on some Sheds. The two larger sheds were probably out in the elements one season. The smaller shed that I added a lot of color too was almost petrified. It kept soaking up the stain. So I kinda went overboard on the color. 

I stained the shed on the left. The middle one is how I found it. The small one on the right was the petrified shed. I know I added too much stain to it. Did I do alright on the far left one?. Any Constructive criticism accepted.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Looks fine. When coloring antlers that have become very porous due to being in the elements, often you need to seal them first. If they aren't too bad, I seal them with a bone colored latex paint, then come back once dry and do all of my coloring. Same thing goes for severely fire damaged antlers.


----------



## Double S

Thanks for the info TimberlandTaxi. 


TimberlandTaxi said:


> Looks fine. When coloring antlers that have become very porous due to being in the elements, often you need to seal them first. If they aren't too bad, I seal them with a bone colored latex paint, then come back once dry and do all of my coloring. Same thing goes for severely fire damaged antlers.


----------



## Double S

I'm done for now. I'm not sure if it's normal or not to put some kind of clear coat on the antlers and skull to protect it down the road from dirt, etc. It's not a Professional, but it's my Trophy and I'm darn proud of it. This is my first Euro and I'll be making more. I Used the shape of the Magnus 2 blade BH I used to kill this Buck as the outline for my Plaque. thanks to the members and Taxi's for your inputs. I'm learning as I go. :thumb:


----------



## JeffreySlayR

You have done a great job right there! I know how much time and effort goes into a euro mount. High five to ya.


----------

